# ISO bread machine dinner rolls recipe



## Angie (Dec 24, 2006)

I lost my book for my bread machine!  I need to make clover leaf dinner rolls for tonight.

Does anyone have any recipes?????????

THANK YOU!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

Angie,

I'm sorry that I didn't see your posting until today and now it's too late for your rolls.  If you still need a bread machine recipe I own a Breadman Ultimate and it has a wonderful recipe for rolls (12, 18, or 24 rolls--1lb, 1.5lb and 2lb dough amounts respectively).  YOu can PM me if you still need the recipes.  Hope that you found something.


----------

